# Turn almost Any Android Device into an OUYA



## LightyKD (Jul 26, 2014)

OK ppl! No excuses now! Time to make yourself an OUYA if you don't have one. Thanks to the ppl over at XDA, all you need to do is install this pack of APK files and you can enjoy all that the OUYA platform has to offer.

http://click.xda-developers.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_140616826566410&key=f0a7f91912ae2b52e0700f73990eb321&libId=97e1e912-f452-451a-b970-951408baa23e&loc=http://forum.xda-developers.com/fire-tv/general/ouya-store-amazon-fire-tv-t2806575&v=1&out=https://diegomejia.globat.com/android/FTV/OuyaApks.zip&ref=http://forum.xda-developers.com/ouya/general/sideload-ouya-store-android-device-t2812860&title=Ouya Store on Amazon Fire TV | Amazon Fire TV | XDA Forum&txt=HERE

Also, here is some video showing a Nexus 7 turned into a OUYA console:



DISCLAIMER: This is NOT Ouya Everywhere, it only uses a few files pulled from the OUYA console to get the
Launcher, Store, and Games running on any Android Device.

You can use your current account, controller, and games with this.

Step(s):

1. Download these APK files and install them (Launcher, Console, 00BE): http://click.xda-developers.com/api/...Forum&txt=HERE

2. If your device is rooted, install the OUYA Controller key layouts. I've lost the link but you can either extract it from your ouya console, or find it online.

3. Press the home button on your device, click Ouya Launcher.

4. Login and pair your preferred controller. Voila!

One thing I would reccomend doing is installing CM11 Kit Kat with this on top for added functionality but the same Ouya experience ��


Credits to [email protected] (http://forum.xda-developers.com/ouya...evice-t2812860) . Credits to azsouthendzone for linking this to me.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 26, 2014)

About time this happened, this is awesome news, thanks for the link!  I'm gonna have to give this a go later, might check it out on my Android TV stick or throw it on my first gen Nexus 7.  Sweeeet


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 26, 2014)

But who would want to bastardize their device by doing this


----------



## lismati (Jul 26, 2014)

So you're teling me some people on XDA found a way to make your Android device worse?

Great news, eh?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 26, 2014)

So I can run some files to make my Android device into an inferior version of itself? What purpose does this serve? The Ouya offers next to nothing in terms of exclusive content, and even less in terms of exclusive content worth pursuing. Otherwise there are a ridiculous number of gamepads out there that can be used in place of an Ouya controller that will work on near any smart phone as long as it has bluetooth capability.

This just feels like a waste to bother with.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 26, 2014)

I would be much more excited for the possibility of installing OUYA exclusives on bog standard Android than for the full OUYA _"OS"_ running. At least it's not a custom ROM though - you can OUYA'ize and de-OUYA'ize your device whenever you want, so I guess that's alright.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 26, 2014)

I would be more tempted if there is a way to iOS an android device.


----------



## Tomobobo (Jul 26, 2014)

This is pretty cool, really.

OUYA seems to be the only viable company that's serious about getting the most gaming potential out of android, which is largely untapped.

Towerfall on your phone?  I'm in.


----------



## Plstic (Jul 26, 2014)

But I don't want to make my new S5 shitty.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> So I can run some files to make my Android device into an inferior version of itself? What purpose does this serve? The Ouya offers next to nothing in terms of exclusive content, and even less in terms of exclusive content worth pursuing. Otherwise there are a ridiculous number of gamepads out there that can be used in place of an Ouya controller that will work on near any smart phone as long as it has bluetooth capability.
> 
> This just feels like a waste to bother with.


Pretty much this. Seems like a waste of space for shit you can get on the Play store anyways, or on other platforms (like Towerfall).


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 26, 2014)

Gotta love this community. There is a sudden whopping *872 extra games* playable on android (with button support, no less), yet people treat it like it's a joke. As if the current library is somehow _worse_ now you can play games like broken age, fez, towerfall or Giana sisters: twisted dreams on android. They may not be the best games ever made, but it's not like the google play store has such high entry standards.

But I imagine it'll be much tougher selling ouya consoles now. If your average phone or tablet can already do this (and it probably can), then it's much cheaper to just buy a bluetooth controller and/or a HDMI cable to go with it than the actual console.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Gotta love this community. There is a sudden whopping *872 extra games* playable on android (with button support, no less), yet people treat it like it's a joke. As if the current library is somehow _worse_ now you can play games like broken age, fez, towerfall or Giana sisters: twisted dreams on android. They may not be the best games ever made, but it's not like the google play store has such high entry standards.
> 
> But I imagine it'll be much tougher selling ouya consoles now. If your average phone or tablet can already do this (and it probably can), then it's much cheaper to just buy a bluetooth controller and/or a HDMI cable to go with it than the actual console.


 
Those 872 games *aren't Ouya exlusives, *they're Android games given crappy control layouts. I think out of all of those games, only 2 are actual exclusives. 

EDIT: Oh, and the one amazing one, Towerfall, that's available on other platforms.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 26, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> OK ppl! No excuses now! Time to make yourself an OUYA if you don't have one. Thanks to the ppl over at XDA, all you need to do is install this pack of APK files and you can enjoy all that the OUYA platform has to offer.


 

If you have Android, you already can... and then some.

And by "some" I mean "a lot."


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 26, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Those 872 games *aren't Ouya exlusives, *they're Android games given crappy control layouts. I think out of all of those games, only 2 are actual exclusives.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and the one amazing one, Towerfall, that's available on other platforms.


 
If you look at any game platform these days, the number of great exclusive games is pretty slim.

And it may just be me, but I prefer buttons over a touchpad for the far majority of games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 26, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> I would be more tempted if there is a way to iOS an android device.


And there is.



Still a prototype, here's for hoping it comes out soon.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyone else knew who made the thread just by the title itself?


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 26, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Anyone else knew who made the thread just by the title itself?


I was surprised since this news will actually hurt ouya hardware sales (not like they were flying off the shelf in the first place)


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 26, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> If you look at any game platform these days, the number of great exclusive games is pretty slim.
> 
> And it may just be me, but I prefer buttons over a touchpad for the far majority of games.


 
They're either crap mobile games designed to originally work with simplistic touch controls, or can be found on better platforms, or already available on phones to begin with.
Most of the "better" (and I use that term extremely loosely) mobile games with more "complex" layouts DO support controllers/buttons because there are some phones/USB attachments designed for (casual) gaming.
It's not really the communities fault you have low standards for what counts as exciting news.
This has a solid "Neat but a total waste of effort" stamped all over it.



Joe88 said:


> I was surprised since this news will actually hurt ouya hardware sales (not like they were flying off the shelf in the first place)


 
I'm sure they fly off the shelf all the time

into a dumpster


----------



## GHANMI (Jul 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> And there is.
> 
> 
> 
> Still a prototype, here's for hoping it comes out soon.





What about the opposite? (Turning an Android to an iOS)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> What about the opposite? (Turning an Android to an iOS)


No idea, I never researched that, but I think it's well-within the realm of possibilities - the hardware is pretty similar anyways.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 27, 2014)

Or, y'know, you could just use whatever media box is already hooked up to your TV.

Seriously, I have a PS3, Xbox 360, and Roku all ready to go.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 27, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> What about the opposite? (Turning an Android to an iOS)


 
Who in their right mind would even want that...


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yay! Now I can turn my android device into an inferior android device!


----------



## lismati (Jul 27, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> What about the opposite? (Turning an Android to an iOS)



Well, for me "the opposite" would be running android on an iPhone, and that's possible with Open iBoot. A friend showed me his iPhone with Froyo. (This bad boy would run even on your grandma's toaster)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 27, 2014)

so it will allow you do...what you can already do on every android device and that's access games from the play store


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 27, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> so it will allow you do...what you can already do on every android device and that's access games from the play store


 

OUYA, much like the Amazon device and others, has its OWN store with different games, every single one of them with full controller support.
If any of you had/used an OUYA, you would know that some of the games are actually quite good, some of those even worth buying an OUYA to play them.


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Who in their right mind would even want that...


 
With dual boot that'd be awesome actually. Best custom ROM ever.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 27, 2014)

spinal_cord said:


> OUYA, much like the Amazon device and others, has its OWN store with different games, every single one of them with full controller support.
> If any of you had/used an OUYA, you would know that some of the games are actually quite good, some of those even worth buying an OUYA to play them.


and 98% of them on other platforms which ALREADY have controllers. buying ouya for a few exclusives is a complete waste of time and $$$


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 27, 2014)

spinal_cord said:


> OUYA, much like the Amazon device and others, has its OWN store with different games, every single one of them with full controller support.
> If any of you had/used an OUYA, you would know that some of the games are actually quite good, some of those even worth buying an OUYA to play them.


 
I'm an original backer with an Ouya and two controllers.
I can honestly say whatever I want about the piece of shit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2014)

spinal_cord said:


> OUYA, much like the Amazon device and others, has its OWN store with different games, every single one of them with full controller support.
> If any of you had/used an OUYA, you would know that some of the games are actually quite good, some of those even worth buying an OUYA to play them.


Lots of those games simply have controller support already on standard Android and exclusives are few and far between. Don't get me wrong, the OUYA is a cool gadget for enthusiasts, but that's about it.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jul 27, 2014)

i liked the sound of ouya when it was announced...but android phones caught up and exceeded it before it was even released.......the only people i think it might be good for are iphone users.....or windows phone users (if there is any)
but if you already own a decent enough android phone there's really no place for it


----------



## BenRK (Jul 28, 2014)

I think it's interesting. Being able to play what few good Ouya games there are on my tablet. I don't get what some people are complaining about...

"The games are just Android games with controller support stapled on." So? Maybe I want that.

"These games are already on different platforms." So what? Maybe I don't have those other platforms. I'm not exactly willing to shell out money for those when I can get them on something I already have.

"The Ouya is crap!" Everything is crap really, at least the Ouya is cheaper then the Xbox One.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 28, 2014)

BenRK said:


> "The Ouya is crap!" Everything is crap really, at least the Ouya is cheaper then the Xbox One.


 
Indeed :-)


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this, it's nice to have the option.
Seems difficult to "find" ouya games to "try out" (me hearties), I want to play broken age but don't want to spend money without knowing it will work on my gadget.


----------



## cracker (May 3, 2015)

_KI announcer voice_ *NECRO.. NECRO.. NECRO..*

This is great -- if for nothing but Towerfall at least. I'm going to try this on my s7800b and ODROID (when/if I get one). 

Note that this just adds framework and the OUYA store and doesn't replace your UI. Also, as of KK you can turn off many non-system apps, services or you can toggle it with an app manager if rooted. 

*Puts away Necronomicon*


----------



## XDel (May 3, 2015)

Dead links


----------



## cracker (May 3, 2015)

Dammit! I can only use my Necronomicon once a year... I will try to find alternates.  

Edit: It is easily findable if you Google the zip filename.


----------



## LightyKD (May 3, 2015)

Nice to see that people are still into his.  Has anyone with the files tried this on Android x86?


----------



## loco365 (May 3, 2015)

I could probably give this a run on my Alcatel. I managed to free up some resources on it not too long ago, but I'd need to find a way to stream it to a TV, because I don't think Chromecast works on 4.2.2.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 19, 2016)

The link is dead. Does anyone still have the files?


----------



## cracker (Aug 19, 2016)

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=95897840722641773


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 19, 2016)

cracker said:


> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=95897840722641773


Thanks!


----------



## Caldor (Nov 11, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> OK ppl! No excuses now! Time to make yourself an OUYA if you don't have one. Thanks to the ppl over at XDA, all you need to do is install this pack of APK files and you can enjoy all that the OUYA platform has to offer.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This is NOT Ouya Everywhere, it only uses a few files pulled from the OUYA console to get the
> Launcher, Store, and Games running on any Android Device.
> ...



Awesome  I got quite a few games on my Ouya and 4 Ouya controllers, but I also got an Android projector, and if I can give it the Ouya Store and play my games on it as well, then I guess I might be able to gift my actual Ouya to my nephews who love it, especially because of Duck Game. I gave them that on Steam though.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 11, 2016)

Is the Nvidia Shield Portable compatible?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 11, 2016)

Jayro said:


> Is the Nvidia Shield Portable compatible?


Only one way to find out. 

Still i didn't see this coming, oh well, still make for cheap but good emulation machines, and all those console mods they used to talk about, with putting a screen on it, or using it in cars or some other stuff. Controllers were bad but oh well, is okay while it lasted. Still was at the time ideal concept but i only used it for emulation and getting stuff i couldn't find on android market, or just using the mobile apps on my tv.... but oh snap look, is NVIDIA SHIELD TV.

Well good by tegra 3 hello tegra x1.

Also it could have used more storage and better wifi.


----------



## cracker (Nov 11, 2016)

Jayro said:


> Is the Nvidia Shield Portable compatible?



It is — most new-ish Android devices are.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 11, 2016)

cracker said:


> It is — most new-ish Android devices are.


Okay, good. It has a Tegra 4 chip, and runs Lollipop, so it should, but it might be pointless. I just love the shield's controller, is nearly flawless.


----------

